# what a difference a day makes



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

went from this


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

to this. funny what a difference taking an ugly cab off can make. this tractors going to work so no new paint for it. anyone want to take a guess what model it is


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it a mm but for the moldel l don't know in the first pic way in the back it a massey right if so l think it is a 444 let me know if l got it right


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

or a 555 is it diesel


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*or a 555 is it diesel*

:ditto:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

its 555 deisel in the background


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

me and Ernieg win whats the diffenets between a 444 and a 555 l know the 444 gas and the 555 diesel is that all


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know the model but it does look better with the cab off.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Definitely looks better with the top down. Cabs are such a pain to remove and install! Are you going to leave it off or just removing it to get some maintenance done?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

cab is staying off it is allready in the scrap pile. it was a homebuilt with plywood roof. windows were all broke and the plywood had long since blown off. it will be a fresh air experience spreading fertilizer with it this spring


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

bear tht mm looks lot better without cab looks like it pull more or go faster without it lol:elephant:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I am not familiar with Minneapolis Moline tractores but I have seen a few of them that were what appeared to be larger and of different style. Just how many cylinders does that tractor have, as it has quite a long what appears to be engine block until it gets to the clutch area. Its hood is pretty unique in being so long and just straight from front edge to back edge. 

Regards


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

its a 6 cylynder engine in this one. need more clues?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

ok heres another clue massey bought them repainted them and sold them as the 95 super. jbetts, ernie you should get it now


----------



## tractormamma (Nov 30, 2003)

it is a GIV minni. right bear?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Don't know the exact original nomenclature, but here is a cool pic of a Massey 95 Super puller.

http://img54.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/95_super.jpg

Greg


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

you got it tractormamma. nice pic greg.
i've always said the 95's and 97 were some of the best tractors massey sold...


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

jbetts i posted difference between the 444 and 555 in the massey forum


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the assist Bear....


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

any time ernie


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

here it is at work


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow --- What are you pulling there, bear? 

Nice setup.
Andy


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

36 foot barber fertilizer spreader. it holds 3 ton of fertilizer


----------

